# Defence in Depth



## MissHardie (14 Feb 2005)

I was wondering if there exist any (good) general books on the use of defensive strategies, particularly defence in depth,  in either WW1 or WW2.  I'm writing a paper on the Soviet use of defence in depth during the Battle of Kursk and, as you can likely tell from my awkward wording of my question, I lack a solid grounding on these sorts of tactical/operational issues.  I figure having that grounding would make my life much easier while writing the paper, but I've been unable to find any such books/articles on my own. Thanks in advance!

Miss Hardie


----------



## Infanteer (14 Feb 2005)

If you have access to a University library, look for books by Col David Glantz - he's a US Officer who is pretty much THE Subject-Matter-Expert when it comes to Soviet military history.   He's got tons of work on WWII in specific and on the evolution of Soviet Doctrine in general.

As well, look for books regarding the evolution of the operational art or level of war.   Although we like the peg the Germans for the Operational Art for having the knack for doing it, it was the Soviets who coined the phrase and developed it; we in the West only really picked up on it during the Cold War.   Getting the feel for this concept will probably be a key to whatever you focus your writing on.


----------

